# Recomend a small assisted open knife.



## adimag (May 20, 2007)

I have been looking at assisted open knives for a little while now and would like a recommendation based on your experience. Right now I'm looking at the SOG twitch 1. Low price, decent blade steel (AUS-8), small. Does anyone have any experience with this knife or similar model? Any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Pumaman (May 20, 2007)

I rotate the kershaw g-10 leek and the avalanche.

grippy and quick to open.


----------



## powernoodle (May 20, 2007)

The regular Kershaw Leek is highly recommended. Feels good in the hand, looks nice IMO, and not spendy. Very sharp. I had a G10 Leek but found it way too grippy - it didn't want to come out of my pocket. Now I'm with the steel Leek and Titanium Leek. JMO.








cheers


----------



## cutlerylover (May 20, 2007)

Kershaw Leek, scallion, chive, all in many variations...different colors, materials, blade steels, and so on...Check out www.newgraham.com


----------



## Ken 222 (May 20, 2007)

Blaze is my favorite size. I have all three. I like the sizzle also. Tip down carry. Best price I've found is here:


http://www.ridgeknifeshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=47&osCsid=e83fd18a42a505d36b42c4e4c535e9ec


----------



## shakeylegs (May 20, 2007)

adimag,
What will you be using this for? Do you need the best steel? 
I bought a crkt koji hara a/o because I liked the look of the thing. I'ts small, just manageable in my med/large hand, has 420j2 that isn't the hardest but resists corrosion and chemicals well, takes a quick edge, and disappears in the pocket. And it's inexpensive. Construction is tight and generally proves itself very useful for for daily cutting needs. 
For something larger but still easily pocketable, the chive a/o works great for me. Splurge on the titanium zdp model and you'll smile alot. About the same size is the mini grip 556, not sure if it's really an a/o but it will flick open with a snap of the wrist and it feels really solid in the hand. It's about halfway between the koji and the chive in price.
I rotate between the three but actually find myself picking carrying my spyderco calypso jr. zdp blade. Not an a/o but opens so easily, is solid, light, sharpppppp and nonexistent in the pocket.


----------



## adimag (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions so far!! Shakeylegs, it will be used as a general purpose edc knife. I do not need the best blade steel, but I would like something in the middle of the road as far as steel goes. Also, I would like to keep the price under $50. The main reason for this is that I have found that when I spend more than that on a knife, it doesn't get used as much as I would use something in the less that $50 range. The mindset of " I don't want to mess up something that I just spent $$$ on." That's why I'm asking about the SOG. It is about $30-$35 in most places, so I won't feel bad about using it. I am familiar with the SOG multitools, but not their knife line. So, I would like to find out if their knives are of the same quality as their tools.


----------



## carbine15 (May 20, 2007)

delica wave. Fastest opener on the planet.


----------



## felder (May 20, 2007)

The leek and the twitch are both pretty nice.


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2007)

adimag said:


> I have been looking at assisted open knives for a little while now and would like a recommendation based on your experience. Right now I'm looking at the SOG twitch 1. Low price, decent blade steel (AUS-8), small. Does anyone have any experience with this knife or similar model? Any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I have a SOG Twitch II.

The Assisted Opener sometimes sticks. I don't recommend opening it with the thumbstud. Use the flipper instead, and make sure you get a solid grip on the handle.

Other than that, no problems. Makes an excellent, small utility knife. Also small enough to be used as a money clip. And is classy looking enough to be used as a Gentleman's knife for formal dress occassions.


----------



## gorn (May 20, 2007)

I have several of the Kershaw assisted openers. The chive and scallion are nice and small. I always have one close. But I usually carry a spyderco cricket. Nice and small, easy opening and sharp to an extreme.


----------



## kitelights (May 20, 2007)

I give a strong vote for the SOG Flash I. It's extremely lightweight, and one of the smallest, slimmest closed profiles for it's blade size of any knife that I'm familiar with. Despite it's small footprint, it feels very nice, comfortable and secure in use. 

It was my EDC, but has been replaced by a BenchMade 555 MiniGrip. I don't like bulk and weight in my pockets, but the mini grip was so outstanding, I started carrying it anyway. I've since lost my SOG and I need to replace it - the 555 is still too heavy and bulky for me with dress pants.

The Flash I is only 3/10 oz heavier than the Twitch, but it's blade is 6/10 inch longer. Closed is 4/10 inch longer. I don't think the Twitch is a bad choice, but I think that Flash I is more knife with very little trade off for small carrying size and the Zytel handles make it lightweight.


----------



## CLHC (May 20, 2007)

Try checking out the Kershaw Mini Mojito and Baby Boa.

Hope you find what you're looking for and Enjoy!

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *
If your expenses permit and if you can find them, there's the Pro-Tech Runt series. These have blade lengths under 2" and in auto format. Very fast and solid I must say!


----------



## Samhain73 (May 20, 2007)

For what you are looking for +1 on the Camilus Blaze. Solid little folder, great asst. opening, Aus8. Almost exactly what you asked for!


----------



## vic2367 (May 20, 2007)

kershaw g-10 leek ,,,


----------



## CLHC (May 21, 2007)

Another one for Kershaw may possbly be the E.T. External Toggle Model KS-1900. Check it out!


----------



## Russianesq (May 21, 2007)

the blade profile of the SOG and Kershaw are very different. With the Kershaw the blade profile allow for better penetration. The SOG was a more rounded tip.


----------



## adimag (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replies!! I will try to take it all in and post what I decide to go with along with my impressions of the knife.


----------



## guntotin_fool (May 21, 2007)

Do you want the assist for a cool factor or is there another reason you would like it?


I find that any of the knives that have the hole in the blade are just as fast to open as most auto's and assisted.


----------



## daloosh (May 21, 2007)

I like the Twitch, but am more fond of the Scallion and Chive from Kershaw. Another nice small Kershaw package is the Baby Boa, quite diminutive but very handy to have around. The Baby Boa is similar to the SOG Sculptura, but the Sculptura has a fatter, easier to grip body. Some have mentioned a minigrip, which is another of my favorite knives, but it's a little bulkier than some of these others. 
cheers,
daloosh


----------



## adimag (May 21, 2007)

Guntotin fool, the assist for me is nothing more than to have something different. I do not have an open assist knife and this would be an entry for me.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 21, 2007)

I like my Spyderco wave knives. I've held and examined some of the Kershaws, I've liked some haven't liked others so go play with some at a store before you buy em online.
Oh, does the Benchmade Infidel count as an assisted opener? I like mine.


----------



## jbosman1013 (May 22, 2007)

I got my mom a small SOG and she really likes it, the blade is AUS8 and holds up well. SOG makes a nice knife IMO but do not pry with this steel it tends to snap.

I also have a kershaw spec bump in S30V very good knife but it does take some skill to sharpen


----------



## Sharpdogs (May 30, 2007)

They are getting harder to find since Camillus went out of business, but I like the Heat model, followed by Kershaw's leek.


----------



## CLHC (May 31, 2007)

adimag said:


> . . .the assist for me is nothing more than to have something different.


If you can find them, there's the Pro-Tech Runt series. These are what's called "California Legal Auto" because of the blade's length being under two (2) inches. I have one, the original one. These are pretty slick and fast opening with a hard SNAP! ! !

Enjoy!


----------



## lightinsky (May 31, 2007)

I'm surprised no one thought to mention the crkt carson design M16-10K-Zytel. This knife is a military designed knife that has the patented AutoLAWKS automatic safety feature that creates a virtually fixed blase when you open and lock your knife. Plus it has the Carson Flipper to open the knife in one quick and easy motion and you can't close the knife accidently because of the AutoLAWKS lever system quite smart technology. The blade is Tanto style in black dress that is high carbon AUS 4 stainless steel with a non-reflective black teflon plating. It is rugged stainless steel/zytel interframe build and teflon plated stainless steel blade with a teflon plated stainless steel clip. Best $19 bucks spent at Walmart for a small assist knife. The blade length is 3 inches and .08 thick and the handle length is 4 inches. Total length open is 7.125 inches and weighs only 2.3 oz. Go to www.crkt.com to check out this knife and others they have. CRKT stands for Columbia River Knife and Tool Company. I love this knife and was looking at sogs, gerbers, bucks and many others but for the money this knife can't be beat.


----------



## Eskimonio (May 31, 2007)

+1 on Kershaw Leek 1660ST

I've had a SOG FLASH for a number of years and thought the world of the thing. I have a couple of Bench Autos, but they are my safe queens, and I don't edc them.

The zytel handle seemed a bit thick when wearing inside the waistband, but I dealt with it. Recently I learned about the LEEK, and chose the all metal version after hearing reviews of the G10 being a bit too grippy on clothing. (The benefit there being it would have BETTER grip when wet.)

I picked up the LEEK for $39 at Knifeworks.com, and it was at my door uber fast. I love the knife...slimmer profile, and in addition to a thumbstud, it has a lever that allows opening with the index finger as well.

GREAT BLADE.


----------



## TKC (May 31, 2007)

*How about a Kershaw Mini-Cylcone in ZDP-189 & titanium handles?*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 31, 2007)

I only have one assisted open, a Chive. I have BIG hands and the Chive would hurt me in a heart beat!

I can open most liner locks plenty fast and one handed.

My favorite knife is the CRKT M16-03Z (plain edge/zytel scales) with the flipper.

But lately a Kershaw 1650 Vapor II has been clipped in the back of my right front pocket and done pretty much anything I needed it for.

The regular Vapor is a more normal size.

I just don't think I'd ever take too good to a big assisted.


----------



## Sharpdogs (May 31, 2007)

lightinsky said:


> I'm surprised no one thought to mention the crkt carson design M16-10K-Zytel. This knife is a military designed knife that has the patented AutoLAWKS automatic safety feature that creates a virtually fixed blase when you open and lock your knife. Plus it has the Carson Flipper to open the knife in one quick and easy motion and you can't close the knife accidently because of the AutoLAWKS lever system quite smart technology. The blade is Tanto style in black dress that is high carbon AUS 4 stainless steel with a non-reflective black teflon plating. It is rugged stainless steel/zytel interframe build and teflon plated stainless steel blade with a teflon plated stainless steel clip. Best $19 bucks spent at Walmart for a small assist knife. The blade length is 3 inches and .08 thick and the handle length is 4 inches. Total length open is 7.125 inches and weighs only 2.3 oz. Go to www.crkt.com to check out this knife and others they have. CRKT stands for Columbia River Knife and Tool Company. I love this knife and was looking at sogs, gerbers, bucks and many others but for the money this knife can't be beat.


 
You are right, this knife at the very least deserves an honorable mention. I carry mine often. I do find that the spear point version snaps open much better. The AutoLAWKS system takes some getting used to, but it is easy to use once you get used to it.


----------



## adimag (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all of the suggestions!! I was able to get my hands on a SOG Flash I and was really impressed with the knife. It is probably what most people would call small, but with it's 2.5 inch blade it is the right size for my small hands. I like the action, lock mechanism, and low pocket carry clip. So, again, THANKS!!


----------



## CNTSTPDRMN (Jun 1, 2007)

SOG Blink!!! It rocks!!


----------



## ryan_kalani (Jun 1, 2007)

SOG Flash


----------



## griff (Jun 2, 2007)

Microtech ... the only to fly


----------



## illusion (Jun 13, 2007)

I have fell in love with the CRKT M16, have it on me everyday.. Its good and fast allround knife...:thumbsup:


----------



## G1ZM0 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sharpdogs said:


> They are getting harder to find since Camillus went out of business, but I like the Heat model, followed by Kershaw's leek.



I think Ontario picked up the Heat/Blaze/Sizzle's. I know I've seen them somewhere recently. Try www.knifecenter.com. They have the most kick of any of the assisted openers I've tried.


----------



## Barbarian (Jun 16, 2007)

gorn said:


> I have several of the Kershaw assisted openers. The chive and scallion are nice and small. I always have one close. But I usually carry a *spyderco cricket*. Nice and small, easy opening and sharp to an extreme.


 
I have a Syderco Cricket on the way....let you know how I like it when it arrives.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Jun 17, 2007)

Sog and kershaw both make good assisted opening knives.


----------



## Bravado (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd also recommend the Leek


----------



## 1MillionCandlePOWER (Jul 11, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> The regular Kershaw Leek is highly recommended. Feels good in the hand, looks nice IMO, and not spendy. Very sharp. I had a G10 Leek but found it way too grippy - it didn't want to come out of my pocket. Now I'm with the steel Leek and Titanium Leek. JMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this pic sold me on this knife, and i bought it the same day. wow what a good knife i must say. it's basically an automatic that goes around the law books. very slim, very high quality. great recommendation man.


----------



## PJD (Sep 18, 2007)

Like quite a few others who've posted here, I've been carrying a Kershaw Leek for quite a while. 

I went to a local gun show yesterday, however, and picked up a MicroTech Mini UMS. Needless to say, my EDC knife has been changed! I DO still like my Kershaw Leek, but the MicroTech is SWEEEEEET! I don't own a digicam, but I'll try to find a link to post...

https://www.bladehq.com/item--Microtech-Black-Mini-UMS--1134

Mine is like the one in the link, except it has the partially serrated blade (...and I paid considerably less for mine!).

PJD


----------



## bfly (Sep 19, 2007)

PJD said:


> I went to a local gun show yesterday, however, and picked up a MicroTech Mini UMS. Needless to say, my EDC knife has been changed! I DO still like my Kershaw Leek, but the MicroTech is SWEEEEEET! I don't own a digicam, but I'll try to find a link to post...
> PJD



I had no idea Microtech made such a small auto. I have been carrying a Benchmade Autobenchmite for a while now and love it. I had a custom knife maker add a clip for me so I can use it as a money clip knife.

...but a Microtech Mini UMS looks like a real nice alternative. You just cannot beat a Microtech for quality in a production knife.


----------



## txgp17 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try a Benchmade 906D2. I have it's big brother, the 912D2, and I love it!
The D2 tool steel blade is the toughest I've encountered. Way better than any Buck, Gerber, Cold Steel, or Spyderco I've encountered.


----------



## TKC (Jul 7, 2008)

adimag said:


> Thanks for all of the suggestions!! I was able to get my hands on a SOG Flash I and was really impressed with the knife. It is probably what most people would call small, but with it's 2.5 inch blade it is the right size for my small hands. I like the action, lock mechanism, and low pocket carry clip. So, again, THANKS!!


*The person who started this thread chose a knife: SOG 1 Flash. 

Thanks for letting us know what you picked.*


----------



## veedreen (Dec 12, 2016)

ive been looking to see what's out there in a small assisted open knife partial serrated blade. not real thick or heavy i know that's asking a lot. just looking at options for something new to carry


----------

